# [SOLVED] Laptop connected to wireless network but no internet



## helkins (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm working on a friend's laptop that can't connect to the internet. I set it up to connect to my router and wireless network and it appears to be connected. I followed through the steps from Linksys, so I'm not sure what might be wrong. I did an ipconfig/all. See below.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.DPS-CB746E834DC>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 229-LAB-STU27
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : dpsuser.dpsk12.org
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : dpsk12.org
dpsuser.dpsk12.org
schools.dpsk12.org

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.co.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1470 Dual Band WLAN Mi
ni-PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-4D-12-F2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.106
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 164.92.1.10
164.92.10.10
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 164.92.12.7
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 164.92.13.10
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 08, 2008 9:56:53 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 09, 2008 9:56:53 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-0F-AB-ED

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.DPS-CB746E834DC>



And I pinged Google -

PING www.google.com ( 209.85.173.99 ) : 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 209.85.173.99: icmp_seq=0, ttl=242 times=40. ms
64 bytes from 209.85.173.99: icmp_seq=1, ttl=242 times=50. ms
64 bytes from 209.85.173.99: icmp_seq=2, ttl=242 times=60. ms
64 bytes from 209.85.173.99: icmp_seq=3, ttl=242 times=40. ms
64 bytes from 209.85.173.99: icmp_seq=4, ttl=242 times=40. ms
--- www.google.com ping statistics ---
packets transmitted = 5 , packets received = 5 packet loss = 0%
round-trip min/avg/max = 40/46/60

And pinged IP address -

PING 192.168.1.1 ( 192.168.1.1 ) : 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=0, ttl=64 times=0. ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1, ttl=64 times=0. ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2, ttl=64 times=0. ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=3, ttl=64 times=0. ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=4, ttl=64 times=0. ms
--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
packets transmitted = 5 , packets received = 5 packet loss = 0%
round-trip min/avg/max = 0/0/0

I only know a little about computers and don't know what to do from here.

My computer and my laptop are working with my router. I know it's not my router configuration.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Laptop connected to wireless network but no internet*

Yep, it appears connected, so what's the problem? Pings to Google work, so you have Internet connectivity.


----------



## helkins (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Laptop connected to wireless network but no internet*



johnwill said:


> Yep, it appears connected, so what's the problem? Pings to Google work, so you have Internet connectivity.


I can't connect to the internet. When I open a browser I get a page cannot be displayed type error message.


----------



## helkins (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Laptop connected to wireless network but no internet*

Well I fixed my own problem. It was the DNS Server address. It was not set to automatic. I thought this might be the problem, but I couldn't find where to change it. I eventually found it by going to the control panel, click on network connections and click on properties. Under the general tab click on Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and click on properties. Make sure it is set to obtain IP address and DNS server address automatically. And click ok.


----------

